# Black Corsa, Karcher Chassis Cleaner and Gliptone



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I valeted my neighbours Black Corsa today and so I thought I would take lots of pics showing all the new Gliptone products I have in action, as well as my new Karcher Under Chassis Washer / Cleaner.

Here is the car before I started.....



















So I started off by cleaning the underside of the car with the Karcher Chassis Cleaner. I decided not to use the Karcher Shampoo that came with the machine, instead, I mixed up 40ml of Magifoam with 160ml of water in the Washers chemical bottle and applied it to the underside of the car.....





































I left this to dwell for about 15 - 20 minutes and then swapped the chassis cleaner end over ready to rinse......





































This washer was great, and after using it I moved the car back to see how much crud had been cleaned off the bottom of the car - this pic shows the curb after I had cleaned the bottom of the car - before this the curb was clean and freshly hosed with my pressure washer !!!










My next job was the Wheels and Inner Arches. For this I mixed up 25ml of Gliptone Emerald Clean with 225ml of water.....










and I applied it to the wheels, arches, and door shuts and left to dwell for a minute or so. I then agitated the wheels, arches and door shuts and rinsed off with the pressure washer......









































































after this, I applied a spray of Emerald Clean all over the car, left to dwell and rinsed it off. The results were very good and just as good, if not better, than any snowfoam I have ever used......




























The real amazing thing about this Emerald Clean is that I did the wheels, door shuts, arches and pre washed the whole car with it, and I only used the 250ml I made up to do all of that - which means I only actually used 25ml of product for the entire car !!!

My next job was to wash the car, and for this I used Gliptone Wash N Glow. Not much I can say about this really, its a good shampoo and does its job well....














































After rinsing I finished it off with a showering of Autoglym Autogloss Rinse and dried the car with two microfibre cloths.

Next job was the polish stage, so after a quick claying I used Gliptone Stage 2 Compound with my DA. There were some heavy swirls in this car and I am not sure yet if the camera has picked them up, but after the DA had gone over it with the Gliptone Stage 2 Compund that swirls were considerably less noticeable !!























































After the machine polish I went over it all again by hand with the Gliptone Stage 3 Polish and finished it off with a coat of Gliptone Creme Wax.

I also treated all the exterior plastic trim to Gliptone Tyre & Trim Jelly and dressed the tyres with Gliptone True Blue Dressing.

Final Pictures, I hope you like 













































































































Oh, nearly forgot my manners, My old Dad came and did the windows for me too


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazing enhancement there Mark, first time i have seen the under chassis system work on here, looks very impressive, plus the colour of the paint is alot darker and richer in colour, the corsa looks fantastic, better than brand new, very good effort and job there from yourself, thanks for posting up.

Mark you have lot of products in the van, extremely nice collection there, and very tidy as well.

Have a great Sunday from myself :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Cracking work Mark and a great write-up

Nice to see your old man getting involved too.. wish mine would help me, he prefers just to steal my stuff.. :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks mate, I do pride myself on my van, I love it and its taken me a long time to get it how I want it, not to mention the expense of getting it secure with £££££'s worth of locks and alarms !!

The Gliptone 3 stage Clay, Compound and Polish, followed by the Wax has really brought the car up well considering how very swirly it was before, I am quite chuffed with it


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Cracking work Mark and a great write-up
> 
> Nice to see your old man getting involved too.. wish mine would help me, he prefers just to steal my stuff.. :lol:


LOL

My dad likes to help, but I do have to watch him sometimes - a few years ago I spent 20 hours making his car like new only for him to come out when I had finished it with a coffee for me, of which he put the cup on the roof of the car !!!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Great work Mark, that's vastly improved now!

And more info/specs on the under chassis cleaner? Thanks :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

how much easier does the reel make it mark can remeber you getting it


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks great, that under chassis set up looks very good.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

adlem said:


> Great work Mark, that's vastly improved now!
> 
> And more info/specs on the under chassis cleaner? Thanks :thumb:


I love this chassis cleaner, it was £70 off ebay and it does an amazing job. The Karcher shampoo that came with it is rubbish IMO, but using it with the Magifoam it works brilliantly !


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

chrisc said:


> how much easier does the reel make it mark can remeber you getting it


Yes mate, the reel is great. I know it was not cheap at £109, but it brilliant and has a huge 20 metre hose on it. The pressure washer does not lose any power really either despite the long hose.

I also like the fact that with it I can pull out as much hose as needed and "lock" it so that I dont pull out more than I need


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

MarkSmith said:


> Yes mate, the reel is great. I know it was not cheap at £109, but it brilliant and has a huge 20 metre hose on it. The pressure washer does not lose any power really either despite the long hose.
> 
> I also like the fact that with it I can pull out as much hose as needed and "lock" it so that I dont pull out more than I need


you get what you pay for be worth it's money in the time it saves you i reckon


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

excellent work once again Mark.


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks superb Mark.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

chrisc said:


> you get what you pay for be worth it's money in the time it saves you i reckon


Yes, for sure mate, and its nice that it keeps it neat ion the van too as it use to drive me mad having hose all over the back of the van. Stops it from kinking up too so I think it was well worth the cash


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job and loving the chassis cleaner too....


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

David Proctor said:


> Great job and loving the chassis cleaner too....


Cheers mate. The Chassis Washer now comes very highly recommended from me :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work done..looks very nice


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Good job Mark, That karcher under cleaner seems to be a useful bit of kit.
Im also glad to see you Gliptone samples arent letting you down

Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

kasman said:


> Good job Mark, That karcher under cleaner seems to be a useful bit of kit.
> *Im also glad to see you Gliptone samples arent letting you down*
> 
> Thanks for sharing :thumb:


Cheers mate, but that is a BIG UNDER STATEMENT 

The Gliptone products are so much more than "not letting me down", they are brilliant.

Cant wait to try out the Platinum and the Pro Buff too, and the clay bar 

The under chassis cleaner is amazing too - I cant get over how much crud was removed from the bottom of the car, and it was so easy - it was just a case of push the cleaner under the car and pull the trigger


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Mark


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Good work.

This one here? Hmmm...tempting....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KARCHER-C...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item1c24efc4cd


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ravinder said:


> Good work.
> 
> This one here? Hmmm...tempting....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KARCHER-C...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item1c24efc4cd


Yes mate, thats the one, and worth every penny IMO


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

cant belive i missed this thred.
but great job done on the corsa mark and first time i have seen the under car washer in action and it looks a really good bit of kit and should think i will come in very handy over the winter months.think i will have to invest in a karcher presher washer soon as at the mo i have a black and decker.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Did anyone else think bat-mobile when they first saw the karcher under-body setup? Cracking work mate


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

That attachment is brilliant!!!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

i love the gloss to that finish...! That chassis cleaner is awesome. i'm now trawling ebay for one as we speak. Top Job!


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Nice one mate :thumb:


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

awsome job :thumb:

the chassis cleaner looks the muts nuts


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Mark, I take it you look after this car regularly. After what you have done you should only need to shampoo, rinse & QD and it should come back up to the same standard after all your hard original work and it should last inbetween 4-6 months before polishing is required once again.(even in winter months)

If you get to clean this regular, can you please give us progress reviews?

Many thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## _Jaf (May 8, 2012)

Very nice!  That chassis cleaner looks sweet


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

kasman said:


> Hi Mark, I take it you look after this car regularly. After what you have done you should only need to shampoo, rinse & QD and it should come back up to the same standard after all your hard original work and it should last inbetween 4-6 months before polishing is required once again.(even in winter months)
> *
> If you get to clean this regular, can you please give us progress reviews?*
> 
> Many thanks mate:thumb:


Sorry mate, only just seen this post.

Yes, I do clean it very often. Will be happy to add to this post with updates on it - I am due to clean it again next week


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I really wouldn't mind one of those chassis cleaners but at £70 its a bit steep.. my car used to live at a farm so you can imagine it's bad!


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

that is a fantastic piece of kit! great finish too


----------



## zipp.y (Dec 9, 2010)

just got got one of the Karcher Under Chassis Cleaners 
and its a lot stronger than it looks in the advert
the adjustable height is great for under cars or 4x4's


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

need to sort out my kranzle k1151 pressure washer(either repair or replace the gun) thinking of getting a karcher gun for it now (if I cant make the one fit off my old karcher)... really want one of those under chassis cleaners now..

nice work mark.. the jelly from gliptone looks good aswell


----------



## zipp.y (Dec 9, 2010)

i got one of these karcher pressure washer 160 bar quick release gun hose + adaptor for my 12 year old lava only £22 + £5 postage
works great

hope this is of some help

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KARCHER-P...werTools_SM&hash=item3cc6ad9734#ht_1035wt_952


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Cracking job buddy


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

kasman said:


> Hi Mark, I take it you look after this car regularly. After what you have done you should only need to shampoo, rinse & QD and it should come back up to the same standard after all your hard original work and it should last inbetween 4-6 months before polishing is required once again.(even in winter months)
> 
> If you get to clean this regular, can you please give us progress reviews?
> 
> Many thanks mate:thumb:


Sorry to post up an old thread, but just to reply to your post above Kasman, I am due to do this car again on Saturday ( first time since this thread was first done ), so I will do a little write up, showing the Karcher Cleaner again ( will be interesting to see how much more crud has stuck on the bottom of the car since this was done ) and also to see how well the Gliptone Wax has held up ( it has been 6 months since it was done ! ) - and I will be cleaning it all up again with my Gliptone products :thumb:


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=192475&Referrer=googleproductsearch


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

:argie:










happy friends


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

what happens when Mark is cleaning his car/Van outside his house.

he get the comment "you can do mine if you want"

marks reply, " sure bring it up next tuesday"

:lol:

:thumb: top man you are Mark


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work.


----------

